

Any tips or tricks for a startup targeting college students? - Diamons

Complete newbie at this and looking for any tricks of the trade you might have picked up, NOT a marketing strategy.<p>Here's the link without context : http://theboxngo.com
======
webjunkie
I wanted to say DO NOT try to build a marketplace for students to buy or sell
textbooks. But looking at the site, you made that mistake already.

~~~
Diamons
It's not a mistake. Just because the numbers are against us means nothing
because we are young and have all the time and energy in the world. Thank you
for your amazingly helpful comment.

------
samdunne
Limiting it to .edu emails kills your ability to sell this internationally (
Irish student here )

~~~
Diamons
Limited test run first, will remove the restriction as we learn not to fuck
up.

------
OscarPOSEFY
Hi Diamons,

First of all, regadless of my opinion about your project, congratulations for
deciding to do something and actually getting it off the ground.

Now, regarding <http://theboxngo.com>, the first thing I would personally like
to see is a clear statement explaining exactly why I should be using this as
opposed to eBay, local classified ads.

To answer your question, your marketing strategy should very much depend on
the core value you provide which - to me - is not clear at this stage.

------
sritch
I'd say the best way is to be in college and seed it among your
friends/connections that have their own circles in college. Ex: residences
(perhaps a don who can speak to the freshman on their floor), clubs, classes,
etc.

